# Most Hilarious Skyscraper



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> If you think about it, Tuntex sky tower looks kinda like Gumby.


I never appreciated that building. But it was the tallest in Taiwan before the Taipei 101.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL.....great pics


----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

KGB89 said:


> The Florida State Capitol building in Tallahassee. I dare you not to laugh.


Good call. I visited that building maybe 7 years ago and found it hilarious. Somehow I didn't think to post it though. BTW, to put it into perspective, it is really the only tall building in Tallahassee. A big phallus in the middle of a hilly rural town.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another one but this time in Manila. I won't be hillarious to other but I find this one WACK


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

What's the official name of the new Walkie-Talkie building in London? It's neat, but still funny.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't know about funny, but it is strange.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some brutalist scrapers to me are hillarious like the *Genex Tower* in Belgrade.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Gehry´s Prague creation looks really funny and out of context with the rest of the area.


----------



## moochie (Oct 8, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Gehry´s Prague creation looks really funny and out of context with the rest of the area.


This one? I love this building!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

moochie said:


> This one? I love this building!


I find this one creative, not hillarious


----------



## CRi.Me (Apr 17, 2006)

I love too this tower.


----------

